# LED trims for recessed cans-Commercial



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Along the lines of coolchiefs thread, does anyone know if anyone makes a led trim for 277V, and how do they work?


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*DownLights*

No plug and play like the 120 volt, however there are several manufactures that are making retrofit kits:

Maxlite
Juno
Prescolite
Deco Lighting
Terra Lux
Global Tech

You can try this lamp retrofit

http://thehelenlamp.com/


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

You might try econolight. They have a good selection.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I am almost positive that rabs are multi volt.... I can go check i have on in the truck..


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

gmihok said:


> No plug and play like the 120 volt, however there are several manufactures that are making retrofit kits:
> 
> Maxlite
> Juno
> ...




Fwiw, they are $35


----------

